
Confessions of an accidental job destroyer - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611477/confessions-of-an-accidental-job-destroyer/
======
SCAQTony
" In society’s narrative of the war between robots and humans, I’m probably
the bad guy."

Question: Would Erin have done what she did if the fellow was her father? I
hope the same sort of circumstances happens to the writer just to make it a
fair, symmetrical, ending.

